
Ask HN: I need to roll-out a Twitter clone fast - bikamonki
2-3M users plus I need to host it in-house. What is my best bet?
======
purple-dragon
If you plan to roll your own, check out the stream framework:
[https://github.com/tschellenbach/Stream-
Framework](https://github.com/tschellenbach/Stream-Framework)

------
peachepe
Define "fast". If you need it today, buy a "canned" twitter script. If it's ~1
month, hire a bunch of developers.

Don't expect it to be near as good as twitter with any "fast" turnaround.

------
angersock
Any of us that _could_ help you sure as shit wouldn't do so for free. What's
the situation, exactly? How'd you fall into this?

~~~
bikamonki
I just read the news today about Russia's ban on Linkedin on the grounds of
protecting its citizens' personal data. A similar law is about to pass in my
country Ecuador which forbids personal data to be stored outside the national
territory. We have presidential elections in 15 weeks and I suspect the goal
of this law is to block social networks during elections (so far the only
media outlets not controlled by the _Revolution_ ). Call me paranoic but on
the last street protests I saw how ISPs blocked Twitter images and videos (I
was logged in using my local broadband and also through RDP I logged in from a
US-based VPS).

I do not aim to compete with Twitter but hopefully have a plan B ready.
Obviously something descentralized would be better to avoid domain/IP blocks
or DDOS (blockchain or webtorrent maybe?)

~~~
peachepe
Take a look at Twister [http://twister.net.co/](http://twister.net.co/)

~~~
CyberFonic
Thanks for the link! Twister looks like a really good solution for many other
use cases.

